# Long Term Parking near Lahaina Harbor



## myip (Feb 4, 2013)

I am planning to go to Lanai for 2 night. Is there a secure parking lot near Lahaina Habor so I can park a rental car?


----------



## kulanihawaii (Mar 9, 2013)

*parking for the ferry to Lanai*

This may be a reply too late for you but just to let others know about parking for the ferry.  Last week I took a 1/2 day tour to Lanai arranged by the company who runs the ferry to Lanai.  When asked where I could park the ferry company suggested that I use the pay parking behind the Wharf Cinema.  By showing my ferry ticket stub I got a 50% discount on the parking which was $5 for the day (I parked around 8:30 and picked up the car at 3:30pm.  When I paid the attendant he told me that the discount only applied to people who take the ferry the same day and not those who stayed overnight.
Note that when I parked it was early so the attendant was not there.  When I returned from Lanai I found a ticket on my windshield which I had to give the attendant.  It is an open air lot but luckily I found a shady spot.  Lastly it is about a 10 min walk to the harbor.  As the ferry was pulling out a couple came running down the dock and begged to be let on.  They said that they didn't realize how hard it would be to find a parking spot and that was the reason for their lateness.  Luckily for them the ferry stopped and let them on.
I was staying at a hotel in Kanapaali so I could have taken a taxi from the hotel or the public bus and would have avoided the parking issue.  I think this would only work for those who are taking a day trip.  As I was waiting on line for the ferry I saw a number of people arrive by taxis with suitcases and golf clubs guessing for a stay at one of the Four Seasons on Lanai. They could be coming from as far as the airport....


----------



## DanaTom (Mar 9, 2013)

kulanihawaii said:


> This may be a reply too late for you but just to let others know about parking for the ferry.  Last week I took a 1/2 day tour to Lanai arranged by the company who runs the ferry to Lanai.  When asked where I could park the ferry company suggested that I use the pay parking behind the Wharf Cinema.  By showing my ferry ticket stub I got a 50% discount on the parking which was $5 for the day (I parked around 8:30 and picked up the car at 3:30pm.  When I paid the attendant he told me that the discount only applied to people who take the ferry the same day and not those who stayed overnight.
> Note that when I parked it was early so the attendant was not there.  When I returned from Lanai I found a ticket on my windshield which I had to give the attendant.  It is an open air lot but luckily I found a shady spot.  Lastly it is about a 10 min walk to the harbor.  As the ferry was pulling out a couple came running down the dock and begged to be let on.  They said that they didn't realize how hard it would be to find a parking spot and that was the reason for their lateness.  Luckily for them the ferry stopped and let them on.
> I was staying at a hotel in Kanapaali so I could have taken a taxi from the hotel or the public bus and would have avoided the parking issue.  I think this would only work for those who are taking a day trip.  As I was waiting on line for the ferry I saw a number of people arrive by taxis with suitcases and golf clubs guessing for a stay at one of the Four Seasons on Lanai. They could be coming from as far as the airport....







Good advice.    thx


----------

